# who all is pretty new into archery



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't know how long I've been shooting (since I was small). But only been shooting dead on for a few months now, and have only been making really good bows for about as long.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

kegan said:


> I don't know how long I've been shooting (since I was small). But only been shooting dead on for a few months now, and have only been making really good bows for about as long.


I was new about 6 years ago:wink: ......and have only been hittin DEAD CENTER for about 6 years!:wink: :wink: .....OOO so you make you own bows now huh?


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

I have been shooting for 3 and a half years almost 4 year witha recurve.


----------



## Son of Meathook (Apr 16, 2007)

Ever since I was about 6


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Son of Meathook said:


> Ever since I was about 6


And how long of archery would that be?


----------



## Son of Meathook (Apr 16, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> And how long of archery would that be?


Well, I'll say this, I have at least shot once each year till now and almost every year since then i have gone on 3-D shoots with my family


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

Bout 4 1/2 years...


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Son of Meathook said:


> Well, I'll say this, I have at least shot once each year till now and almost every year since then i have gone on 3-D shoots with my family


LOL Im askin how many years, Like how old are you now?


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

6 years in August..... Can never learn enough in the sport of archery though!!!


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

I suppose I'm relatively new.

Somewhere between 2 and 3 years with longbows, about a year with recurves.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

2 1/2 years ish, recurve the whole time.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

about 3 1/2 years with compunds, about 2 yeas were actually competiton


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Less than a year, I don't think a using a Wal-Mart kid's set really counts.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Lawrence Archer said:


> Less than a year, I don't think a using a Wal-Mart kid's set really counts.


hey if its a compund it works and at least your shooting....:darkbeer:


----------



## Son of Meathook (Apr 16, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> LOL Im askin how many years, Like how old are you now?


LOL, im not gonna give personal info but its more than 5 years, and im not 11


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> I was new about 6 years ago:wink: ......and have only been hittin DEAD CENTER for about 6 years!:wink: :wink: .....OOO so you make you own bows now huh?


Yup, NOW I can make some good ones. Heck, I'm as good with a hickory selfbow and wild sourwood arrows as I am with a modern laminate long (and the stick is more fun!!!!:wink.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

ive been shooting since i was about five but only compition for 1 1/2 years


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

fip09 said:


> hey if its a compund it works and at least your shooting....:darkbeer:


No, one of those little red longbows with unbelievably low draw length(15") and poundage(9.5#). I really wouldn't count it.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Lawrence Archer said:


> No, one of those little red longbows with unbelievably low draw length(15") and poundage(9.5#). I really wouldn't count it.


My first bows and arrows were wild barberry trees strubg up shooting little cherry saplings- does that count?


----------



## Gary Johnson (Mar 19, 2007)

'bout a month.


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Lawrence Archer said:


> No, one of those little red longbows with unbelievably low draw length(15") and poundage(9.5#). I really wouldn't count it.


I would, if it was an appropriate bow for you when you used it.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

I shot a recurve for about 6 years, before taking a 30 year break. Then I was bitten by an archery viper about 4 1/2 years ago and the venom is still in my system and I am now insane with archery thoughts running through my brain 24-7. I was prescribed large doses of Archerytalk.com which has not cured me, but made dealing with my obsession a whole lot easier!


----------



## hammie (Apr 13, 2007)

about a month or two


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

I started 4-H archery when I was 8 but have been competing for 4 or 5 years but haven't been really competative until this last year!!!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

A little over 5 years. I started at 10. I'm 15 now. I still haven't entered a competition yet


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

a little over 6 months. i am proud of my progress so far  i don't even have target panic :tongue:


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Buksknr53 said:


> I shot a recurve for about 6 years, before taking a 30 year break. Then I was bitten by an archery viper about 4 1/2 years ago and the venom is still in my system and I am now insane with archery thoughts running through my brain 24-7. I was prescribed large doses of Archerytalk.com which has not cured me, but made dealing with my obsession a whole lot easier!


that's hilarious! how long did it take you to think of that one!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

about two years


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

I have been shooting for 15 years


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

bow slayer said:


> a little over 6 months. i am proud of my progress so far  i don't even have target panic :tongue:


Just wait....lol:wink: ... jk


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I have been shooting for.. i believe 3 yrs now! I love it and would never ever turn archery down as i think everyone would agree!


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Archery is one of my favorite things to do weather its hunting or just shooting for fun or competiton. :thumbs_up


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

I think I ran around with a stick and yarn bow for about 3 years before I started going to 4-H when I was 10. So either 5 or 8 years. Depends on if the stick and bush-target counted. (my arrows were kindof cute... ^_^ I took some straight-ish sticks and attatched some leaves for fletching


----------



## Tennis* (Jun 6, 2007)

i did something like that too. :wink: when i was little i had a cheap bow and i didnt have any arrows so id shoot sticks towards trees :smile: i only started shooting (for real) a little more than a year ago


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Tennis* said:


> i did something like that too. :wink: when i was little i had a cheap bow and i didnt have any arrows so id shoot sticks towards trees :smile: i only started shooting (for real) a little more than a year ago


Hey, that's what I still do, though throught theyears my stick became a little more refined:wink:


----------



## Tennis* (Jun 6, 2007)

kegan said:


> Hey, that's what I still do, though throught theyears my stick became a little more refined:wink:


 haha yeah, i have carbon arrows now :smile:


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

for about 9 years


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

about 3 years for me


----------



## Lawler (Jul 18, 2005)

Here's my son at 3. He's a very accomplished trad archer. Now he has switched to a compound in order to hunt here in NC. Hopefully he will have the desire to switch back like his old man.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

for about seven years i was shooting trad but about two years ago i sterted shooting compound and i still shoot trad.



Lawler said:


> Here's my son at 3. He's a very accomplished trad archer. Now he has switched to a compound in order to hunt here in NC. Hopefully he will have the desire to switch back like his old man.


i hope he strats shooting trad again too it is fun to me


----------



## Ayyub (Aug 13, 2007)

I've been shooting for about two hours now! I've done much research prior to and after those hours, which up until tomorrow have occurred on Saturdays at the nearest archery range with a clue, which is about one hour away.


----------

